# Looking for baby ducks



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

My usual source for baby ducks is no longer available. Does anyone know where I can pick up a few baby muscoveys or Pekins in the S.E. Michigan area?

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Check with the Oakland County 4-H Poultry club, if you can wait a few weeks the 4-H fair is coming up soon and you can go to the Auction and make a kids day by buying some of his birds And if you don't buy one at the auction most of the kids have alot more at home that they would sell you. Here's the site http://www.oakfair.org/If you do go I'll give you the names of a few kids who have won the past several years and have excellent birds


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I was hoping to pick them up sooner, but if I can't find any by the time of the 4-H auction, I'll certainly support them.

Thanks,

Neal


----------

